# Dash 55 Chebby Modifications.....Let's see'em!!!



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Those of us who participated in the Christmas sorta secret santa exchange this year got an added bonus, thanks to our buddy Tom S.!!! We customizers..aka "hacks, tweakers, and murderers" couldn't possibly be satisfied with a bone stock 55 chebby, so let's see what you creative guys have done!!!! Here is my entry into this frey entitled...




Car 54..Where are you?????



















































I must give credit where credit is due!!! Very special thanks to Tom S. for the body, Hilltop for the lighted chassis, and win43 for the decals!!! This very special project would have never got off the ground without your help!!!!


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Ooh ooh, that's nice Francis!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

bumpercar88 said:


> Ooh ooh, that's nice Francis!


 
Great pull B88,
Muldoon & Toody plus Leo (the future Munster's Grandpa) !

Car 54 where are you??????....





 

 rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

UtherJoe,

That is simply one very RAD 55 Police car. Your decals finally came in...Sweet! Would have never thought of that in a million years. Great car 54 build man!!!!!!!!!! RrrrrrrrrrrrRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...oh yeah baby! Pull over right now and hit the pavement scumbag.

The green Goblin one was made for Tom Stumpf in a trade that I still am building more cars for. Tom is a great guy and his love for 55s is incredible so, it is very easy for me to be creative in my builds for such a deserving slot tard....hahahahaha

The white and primer 55 with the skull guy is another one in the works for Tom. As stated some place else the Shadow wing is not getting installed on it. lol

Bob...yeah Dash 55s are fun...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

bobhch said:


> UtherJoe,
> 
> That is simply one very RAD 55 Police car. Your decals finally came in...Sweet! Would have never thought of that in a million years. Great build man!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bob...yeah Dash 55s are fun...zilla


Can't imagine what those kids in the 50's would do seeing that 55 pulling into Mel's Diner. Zilla, great looking! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good Slotman, great work on getting the lights to flash. Hadn't thought about going that route...There's always somebody with something cool going on here...Keeps me coming back for more...RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ujoe,
Great looking police car! I especially love the black washed grill. That really brings some depth to it.

The lights flash on top? Very cool! :thumbsup:

Bob, sweet looking rustbucket 55, also. I love the rust wash that you have developed.
Tom is a lucky guy. The lil monster is the perfect touch,hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Love the cop rod and the 54 touch. Made me spit soda........
Glad the decals worked for you.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

bobhch said:


> UtherJoe,
> 
> That is simply one very RAD 55 Police car. Your decals finally came in...Sweet! Would have never thought of that in a million years. Great car 54 build man!!!!!!!!!! RrrrrrrrrrrrRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...oh yeah baby! Pull over right now and hit the pavement scumbag.
> 
> ...


the skeleton looks like a warhammer figure,is it?


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice job on the Car 54 Chevy, Slotman, Oooh Ooh!! Bob, great 55's plus the VW Ghia in the background.
Nice work both of you, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...RL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Probably....maybe....guessing...*



slotnewbie69 said:


> the skeleton looks like a warhammer figure,is it?


Uuuuuuuum not sure....O.K. yeah it is? Just kidding but, I think you are on the right track with warhammer. Ed and me send these guys back and forth to each other and also find them at my local Comic Book Store. Just got 4 more fun ones yesterday...they are all fun.  

The kids & big kids (adults like us) at the Comic Book store get extras and sell them back to the store. This Comic Book store is very reasonable...picked up 2 for 50 cents each and one for 75 cents and then dropped a whole $1.25 for the last figure I wanted in the case. 

I only mess around with the plastic figures as it makes the Cutting easier.

Bob...cut the heads off and save the body parts in a box...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Bob...cut the heads off and save the body parts in a box...zilla[/QUOTE said:


> Or on a very rare occasion cut off the head and put it in the box!! :thumbsup:
> 
> UtherJoe


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

bobhch said:


> Uuuuuuuum not sure....O.K. yeah it is? Just kidding but, I think you are on the right track with warhammer. Ed and me send these guys back and forth to each other and also find them at my local Comic Book Store. Just got 4 more fun ones yesterday...they are all fun.
> 
> The kids & big kids (adults like us) at the Comic Book store get extras and sell them back to the store. This Comic Book store is very reasonable...picked up 2 for 50 cents each and one for 75 cents and then dropped a whole $1.25 for the last figure I wanted in the case.
> 
> ...


just asking cause i used to paint that stuff for a comic shop here on vancouver island.i got paid peanuts,but they'd hire me to do painting demos for kids and other collectors.i still have the know how to get great details outta the 26 mm scale figures,but i gave my collection to my buddy's kid for his army...lemme know if you guys need any pointers on painting them i would be happy to tell ya what i know!:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

slotnewbie69 said:


> lemme know if you guys need any pointers on painting them i would be happy to tell ya what i know!:thumbsup:


 
You could start a Detail Painting Tips thread and list some of the things you've picked up or learned through your experiences. I'm sure some of the things you have experienced would convey to slotcar detailing as well. Just a thought. Plus other members would add their two cents worth as well. Thanks! rr


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I would surely hate...*

to have this guy behind me trying to pass... :lol:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

roadrner said:


> You could start a Detail Painting Tips thread and list some of the things you've picked up or learned through your experiences. I'm sure some of the things you have experienced would convey to slotcar detailing as well. Just a thought. Plus other members would add their two cents worth as well. Thanks! rr
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


not a bad idea!i used almost exclusively acrylic paints,and artists inks.very good quality sable brushes are a must.i think you,re on to something there rr,i,ll see what i can do!just wish i still had my old collection to show as examples,but that hobby went the way of the dinosaurs for me a long time ago...the first tip i will give anyone painting fugures for their cars...acrylic inks!!!they thin out almost infinitely,and maintain their strength of pigment.so they are great for washes,and also glazing.and they thin with water,so cleanup's a cinch!a good gloss varnish is a must however.and clean and prime well..


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Forgot about this thread - I finally have something to add - har!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks to me like some of Randy's boys are moonlighting... Better hope the boss don't catch them!! :thumbsup: Nice job Doba!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin' good VJ!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Who's wheels are those?? Sweet touch!!

UtherJoe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Vincent rims ! they rules


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Guess I need to get me some big'uns too!! Thanx!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd be wanting to try and outrun that Police car, just to see if I could!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: VJ - a law obeying citizen, still got that "DO NOT TOUCH" sticker in place ... RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr hey Hooters gal...you are Busted big time...Rrrrrrrr*

Nice Police 55 car VJ. Would it be O.K. if I just Loiter around here and see what comes up next? 

Bob...Calling all cars, calling all cars *be on the look out for a #54 slightly dented 55 Chevy doing 120 M.P.H. east of Hobby Talk st & Video lane*...zilla

P.S. Driver has decals, paint and is considered not very dangerous so, do not proceed with caution. Cuff em' and Take em' Downtown.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Forgot about this thread - I finally have something to add - har!


Very nice. I like the "concrete" tilt up walls on your shop too


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dash should do a Checkers cab one of these days


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

MEV does one, but he's priced out of my reach... Actually, using a 55 chebby for a taxi isn't a bad idea.. and the taxi sign can be made out of white styrene.. The biggest hassle would be cutting the rectangular hole in the roof... It could even be lit up with a LED...Hmmm.. ya got me thinkin.. 

UtherJoe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Outside of the Badman 55's, which are very ice... do they make a solid yellow version? 

anyone? 


Slotcarman.... I like the idea of the lighted sign. I wonder if if one could casted in clear resin from a sign from an AFX taxi? Then it would be easy to light


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No plain yellows... Dash has the moon eyes also. However, they do sell the unfinished kit for $9.99, and it comes with chrome bumpers and 3 different color windows.... Good thinkin Dan!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

another cop car


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Another winner Jimmy!! Me likes!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Another winner Jimmy!! Me likes!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yep those would look great sitting at a Donut Shop next to each other.

Bob...now I am hungry for donuts...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

now that looks like a bad*** cop car!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Tom Stumpf this 55 is for you...*

Well I finished up this one tonight and had a little fun with it...This guy was "Just Buried" but, didn't stay down for long. lol
. . rat, tat, tat .. .
.. . . Brrrrrrrrrrp, brrrrrp . .
.. . bang, bang . . . . .

Tom sent me a care package a long, long time ago and asked me in return to make him three 55 Chevys, a Ghia & a couple of Mercs. Well this is the 3rd 55 Chevy for Tom but, he is such a nice guy that he is going to end up getting a few more 55s and a couple more Mercurys just for good measures. 



















This was me just messing around and having a good time.  

Now that I look at these pics it seems to me that a few large dents in the hood would be in order?

Bob...Hope this isn't to bloody for you Tom?...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

another Zilla classic!


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Haha! That's awesome! Tom is going to love it!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Sometimes I worry about you Bob...you been reading too many comic books...zilla. Kinda looks like Tom driving...Yea he'll like it!!! RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Mannnn, what a cool 55, Bob! :thumbsup:
I now know what happened to all the headless HR roadsters! *Shloop*


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

whooooaaahhhhh!! did you just recently watched the new movie called death race ehhh?? plus lord of the ring at same time ehh?? just kidding!! looks cool and different!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

redrum!!! redrum!!! Sick, twisted, and totally off the wall!!! I love it!!!! Just buried is awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This thing got flattened out...*



WesJY said:


> whooooaaahhhhh!! did you just recently watched the new movie called death race ehhh?? plus lord of the ring at same time ehh?? just kidding!! looks cool and different!!!!!
> 
> Wes


Actually Wes I did just see Death Race!:thumbsup: Great flick and lots of Action.

Thanks everyone for your comments but, I just knew this thing was showing a gloss tinge so, it got the flat medium brown and paint thinner treatment along with a new Doba inspired Nose Job.










Have a 55 hardtop to do up next for Tom Stumpf painted in the same gold color as the 57 Nomad that got done up for RC a while back. Lets me think....Hmmmmmmmmmmmm black and red popped on that so, may try that combo again in a different way??? 

Bob...so many 55s and so little time...zilla


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Same case of boredum, and another blue chrome daytona is striped of its jewel!
I drilled thru the front pullback wheel and it is an indepenent front end.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I pledge allegiance to the 55 Chevy of the United States of America....*



T-Jet Racer said:


> Same case of boredum, and another blue chrome daytona is striped of its jewel!
> I drilled thru the front pullback wheel and it is an indepenent front end.


That blower looks right at home T-jet! 

Bob...Rev on the red line Chris...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I likes them chrome engines, especiallly with the big blowers sticking out!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ahhh.. That's the ticket Mr.Zillybob!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:A little damage for the bone-yard-mobile to add a bit of depth to the story!! Is that damage gonna get the "rust" treatment?? :tongue: It looks kinda fresh...


TJet, like I said, get bored more often!! the blower looks slick on that stars and bars 55!!! Nice trick with the pullback wheels too. Independent fronts run so much better!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I just saw my name and HOLY S HEVY.Man Zilla,you are so nuts,I just love it.Your's and Randy's cars are battling Kraz for center square in my 55 case.Thanks.I can't wait to get it .Thanks Tom


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This one is for?*

Guess who this one is for? This was inspired by T-Jet Racer after seein pics of his Kewl RWB 55 here. Thanks man. This blower came from the AW purple Impala body.




























Have been sick lately and took today off. I did manage to drill 2 holes in the hood and put on the blower today though. Feel much beter now and will be going to see hojohn in Iowa tonight. Will bring this one along for show and tell.

"The Turn Signal Amb Met" paint bottle is shown in the background with the #2723 paint code on it. All I did was paint this over a silver base coat and the gold magic just happens!!! This still needs the blower to be gooped on and then Futured clear coat will be added.

These are NOS AFX satin finish rims that realy help with the finished look as this thing has all the chrome trim hand painted with Testors silver chrome trim paint.

This body has been painted for a long time. It got its coat the same time as RCs 57 Nomad from the same jar. I just wait till a good idea pops in my head and then go for it. The HellRaiser decals made by Rob were perfect and just cut the small lower flames off of another set of decals to place under the TOM decal. The TOM decal was made from a IN TOW decal also made by Rob.

The tailights & turnsignals were painted by using a light coat of silver first and then painting in the red and orange. If you goof up a bit just go back with the silver and touch up. It was either Doba or RR that had pics of their cars like this posted here that gave me this idea. Thanks!!

Bob...still one more in the works Tom...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow that gold is beautiful!!! Sparkle Plenty for sure!! Don't cha love it when a plan comes together all perfect like that?? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

she's a beauty Bob!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bob - nice color on that 55 chevy!! it really shines! awesome job man!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Glad to see you back in real world Bob...now that's a goooooood looking 55...zilla!!! Nice color on that bad boy. Cool idea you borrowed from TJR, on the chrome blower. I don't think he'll mind, at least I wouldn't...RM


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Zilla,You're making me nuts.Stop.To much already.No don't stop.I had a '60 Corvette the same color.Have to find the pic.That moves up in the case.Gassers and Moified Production ,M/P my favorite racing. Thanks Tom


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Nice drag stripper there :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I wish I could blow up this 55 to 1/1 scale and drive it...*

Thanks everyone & have another 55 Chevy to finish up and will post pics here. C'mon people show us your Dash 55s as I know there are a bunch out there someplace!

Bob...55s are just plain fun to build...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Red prime Hot Dog #9 & Black prime Phantom #8*

These are two I completed recently.The first car I did was from Tom Stumpf's Xmas exchange contribution in pearl white-thanks Tom !:thumbsup:
I was actually gonna do it in black prime but it worked out better as a red prime car as you will soon see.After the body was ELO'd down to pure white plastic it was modified to fit a spare Ultra 5 chassis that was modified to run slot( The rear's were removed ,dremeled & remounted for a tucked in effect).Afterward it was sprayed with Testor's flat red & decaled "old School style with slotrod65.com's fabulous T-jet Hop-up decal repop's. This one really run's great ! 
I originally wanted to paint the body black prime & modify it to run on 
AW T-jet power. I decided to do this with the 2nd car. I actually spied one in black prime & assumed that I would have to "post" it until Tom steered me straight to one that already was posted. I did'nt even know they had these !Now I had a car that was almost already done to my spec's. All I had to do was some additional details , some post lowering & modify the AW T-jet chassis to run on 3R Red steelies. The decals were from slotrod65.com.Special Kudo's to Tom Stumpf (A really great Guy to deal with) & "Phred" of slotrod65 & to my wife Stasi for putting up with my slotcar fixation (Don't look now, Boss,but Aberdeen,MD is just around the corner ! )


Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Who's Your Daddy? LOL that is great...*

Neal,

Gotta love those red steelies with that flat black paint!

They both look totally Old School-ish with those decals on them. Yeah Tom Stumpf & Phred are both great guys who both have helped me make a bunch of my slot car dreams come to life. Thanks guys!

Nobody is going to believe me but, I have a 55 in Metallic Orange with those exact SlotRod65 Dead End skull decals sitting in basically the same place as yours on my work bench right now. One on the hood and one on the trunk.

Bob...Old School Rocks...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

You're not just rais'in hell with that '55, you're rais'in the bar! Very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice duo of 55's!!! The red primer hits me just a bit harder due to the unsual color, but they're both winners!!!! Nice job Neal!!! :thumbsup: :dude:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*2 x 55 = 110....*

110% awsome that is... Waay cool Neil. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

More great looking Chevies! Love that TS Amber paint job Bob. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Have to agree with Bob love those red Steelies..Great work as always Neil...


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I like these 55s. Rough and business-like.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

That blower looks like it belongs there LoL! Nice work Bob "stole the whole blower from tjr" Zilla LOL!


----------

